# Salary of an American International School Teacher in Mexico City?



## pinn0chi0

Hi. I was wondering what the salary of an American school teacher in mexico should be.

Thanks


----------



## Queretaro

As with all things it depends on a lot of things. Your teaching experience, the benefits (if they give you housing), etc. That being said, a number of the teachers at the local international schools take classes with us at our Spanish school here in Querétaro and they have told me how much they make. It seems to range from 12,000-16,000 MX per month (not sure if that is before or after taxes). Querétaro is one of the more expensive places in Mexico to live, so it may be a bit high, but it should be able to give you a ballpark figure.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pinn0chi0

Queretaro said:


> As with all things it depends on a lot of things. Your teaching experience, the benefits (if they give you housing), etc. That being said, a number of the teachers at the local international schools take classes with us at our Spanish school here in Querétaro and they have told me how much they make. It seems to range from 12,000-16,000 MX per month (not sure if that is before or after taxes). Querétaro is one of the more expensive places in Mexico to live, so it may be a bit high, but it should be able to give you a ballpark figure.
> 
> I hope this helps.


What about in a school such as an area like Santa Fe?


----------

